# Cleaning Your Smoker??



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

What's the best way to clean all the sticky creosote out of my smoker??

Secondly, how often should it be cleaned?

Thanks


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I just use a good bit of dollar store dish soap in a 5 gallon bucket. let the smoker soak then scrubbed it with a couple brushes. Do it when I feel like I want to clean it.


http://beekeepinglikeagirl.com/deep-cleaning-your-bee-smoker-in-3-easy-steps/

 Al


----------



## homesteader824 (Jul 25, 2013)

I use a propane torch on the inside of the smoker and burn the creosote off. Works very well. It will discolor the outside of your smoker some, but not a problem for me.


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

homesteader824 said:


> I use a propane torch on the inside of the smoker and burn the creosote off. Works very well. It will discolor the outside of your smoker some, but not a problem for me.


Do you use the flame on the outside of the smoker for the main body of it or do you burn it from inside?


----------



## spud (Feb 3, 2007)

I use a scotch bite pad and fast orange were the two meet so it opens easily. Haven't cleaned the inside yet, might try oven cleaner and make sure there is no residue next time it is fired up so it doesn't harm the bees


----------



## homesteader824 (Jul 25, 2013)

txsteele said:


> Do you use the flame on the outside of the smoker for the main body of it or do you burn it from inside?


Only on the inside. I burn pine shavings (which I also use for litter in the chicken coop) and they leave a lot of creosote in the top part of the smoker. Just a couple of minutes with a torch, and the creosote flakes off. Not much scraping is needed.


----------

